# Homemade hooter shooter



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey beadrunner, I have made one that puts the same arrow in the same hole even out to 60 yards. The main reason most home made shooting machines don't shoot the same arrow in the same hole is the bow holder. The bow has to be stable when drawn back like it is sitting in your hand. Once the arrow is released the bow should move slightly forward. Then when drawn back again it should be the same as it was. My link is in my signature take a look.


Oh btw nice job!


Hutch


----------



## Ericdba (Jun 28, 2011)

Hutch, would it be possible to send plans for your super shooter or tell me where I can find them? Thanks Eric.


----------



## redoaks (Oct 12, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice looking shooter Beadrunner. Another nice video Hutch, where can i find the plans you said you had online?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice looking shooter!

Any chance of getting more photos of the "bow hand"?

OT - What is the bow in the shooter? A friend gave me an old riser that's just like it, but it's been stripped and doesn't have a manufacturer's name.

Allen


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

I built one that works pretty well. It will shoot 5 shot groups around 3/4"-1.5" at 50 yds with almost any arrow it seems like. I agree the bow holder is the tricky part. Mine is basicly a rod on each side that straddles the grip, and a round pipe that the bow is drawn back against. All covered with rubber hose and I put baby powder on it so the bow slides and will find is own position when drawn back. Also have a spring loaded plunger to push bow back into grip. Also I had to weight mine or it would slowly creep around on the concrete floor.


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I mount a laser pointer on the bow. That will tell you if the machine is "walking" or not.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

hey hutch;i really liked your tag end and end serving videos,i am in the process of making a streacher using rod couplings also.sure wish i could weld.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

bead runner; there was a man on here used a rubber v- guard off of a boat trailer for his handle to set in. he said he customized so the bow was straight. hope it helps.


----------



## beadrunner (Feb 27, 2012)

I tried a v block and now I'm trying a v roller with the top side sawed flat. I'm still getting some movement. I'm gonna try some pads above and below the grip


----------

